# Cory doras and Ghost shrimp?



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Are these two comparable? Their both bottom dwellers, i know, but will the shrimp harm the corys, and will the corys nip the ghosties?

Im just wondering! Cory cats are just so cute!


----------



## Varkolak (Jun 9, 2012)

I would expect the corys to eat ghost and I've have ghosts in tanks that contained corys and they have all disappeared but I cant prove the corys ate them because I had other fish who I know ate them- I'll pass this one off to someone whos tried keeping them in a more controlled tank


----------



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

I'll say this, I had a tank with corys, harlequin rasboras, and rummynose tetras and at times a German Blue Ram or two and I never noticed any missing ghost shrimp. I recently added a dwarf gourami to the tank at the same time I added about 15 ghost shrimp and they disappeared at least one a day til they were all gone. I'm 90% sure it was just the dwarf gourami, but there's always the off chance that it was the cory or any of the other fish.

I think they're ok together, but personally I feel like they're just ghost shrimp.. they are feeder shrimp, they are very cheap, and if they are eaten I don't care. I plan on adding some more ghost shrimp to my tank once I have some more plants in there and I won't be surprised if they only last a couple weeks, but then I'll just add some more later on. They're a good treat for your fish. I'd certainly recommend trying them out with the corys before you were to get any other shrimp like red cherries or anything.


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

I love ghosties, but any other shrimp is too risky for me. They are kind of expensive, and I'd rather just buy more cheap ones!
If I ever do get lucky enough to have cories, I'll have to try it!


----------



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

Yeah, I highly doubt the shrimp could harm the Corys.. I did see the shrimp get pretty defensive of the shrimp pellets at feeding time.. the Corys would just push the shrimp aside though and munch on their pellets.


----------



## Geomancer (Aug 23, 2010)

They are fine together, I have them both together in two of my tanks, no issues.

However, other fish can and will eat them. It's pretty much just a mater of if it can fit in their mouth or not.


----------



## flight50 (Sep 30, 2008)

Varkolak said:


> I would expect the corys to eat ghost and I've have ghosts in tanks that contained corys and they have all disappeared but I cant prove the corys ate them because I had other fish who I know ate them- I'll pass this one off to someone whos tried keeping them in a more controlled tank


Cories are very docile. Worst thing they would do is nudge you out the way. The cories I have kept wouldn't hurt a fly. Majority of the time if shrimp go missing in the tank its due to two situations. One, ideal water parameters aren't met and two, a non-cory fish ate them. Also remember that when shrimp molt, they are very very vulnerable to any and everything.


----------

